
Drug Co Fined $15.4M over Doctor Bribery Scandal from $1B per Year Medicine - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/drug-company-to-pay-just-15-4-million-over-doctor-brib-1835274587
======
LinuxBender
Lesson learned: Crime pays?

